# Talk about Walking



## injinji (Sep 19, 2018)

Odie is the hiker yearbook guy. https://hikeryearbook.com/ You can see his yellow bus anywhere from Georgia to Maine during the season. He has became a sort of unofficial historian of the AT. He gives this speech from the top of his bus every year at Trail Days. 







But The Family posted this cool rendition.

Hike on.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 21, 2018)

injinji said:


> Odie is the hiker yearbook guy. https://hikeryearbook.com/ You can see his yellow bus anywhere from Georgia to Maine during the season. He has became a sort of unofficial historian of the AT. He gives this speech from the top of his bus every year at Trail Days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you met @Balzac89 ? He's member here that does a lot of hiking along the AT.
I haven't heard from him in a long while, if you see him say Howdy!


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Have you met @Balzac89 ? He's member here that does a lot of hiking along the AT.
> I haven't heard from him in a long while, if you see him say Howdy!


I have not. I'll have to look him up. I did see someone in the fishing thread who was a hiker, but I can;t remember his handle.

I've did a section of the AT in Georgia right after I started hiking. These days time away from home is getting harder to come by. My wife does not like me being gone too long.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

Once it cools off, I try to spend 3 days and 2 nights on a trail ever other week. I split it between state parks and national forests. It cost at state parks, but you do have more services. I also get in some time on the Florida Trail. I live just over an hour away from the section in the picture above. 

How do you tell a campsite on the Florida Trail from all the other woods around it? There is a sign at the campsite.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

My old stove has been weighing me down. 22 grams, counting the carbon matting.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

So I made a new one this afternoon. Items used were: a can, hole punch, and a big screw. {and the carbon mat from the old stove}

Picture is being a pain. I'll try again later. Heading out to stretch my legs after supper now.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

Let's try this again. The carbon mat is sold as Oatey's Flame Protector. 108 square inches is 17 bucks plus tax. The old stove was a little bigger, but carbon mat shrinks with usage, so I just crammed it in there.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

The new stove. 11 grams with the carbon mat.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

The new stove is taller, so I had to make a new wind guard. Weight went from 3 to 5 grams.

 

This one has to be folded to fit inside the pot. I may do another row of holes to get that weight down a little more.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

I also made a new pot lid. Didn't weigh either the new or the old one. Here is my whole cook setup. 2 cup aluminium pot {with wooden and foam handles}, stove, base plate, wind break, pot lid, mini bic, denatured alcohol {and bottle}, one ounce measure and half of a bandanna.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

I got some good night time shots of the new stove in action on tonight's walk. Made coffee and got to sit in a chair. Will post later.


----------



## injinji (Sep 26, 2018)

This is one of the best Fresh Ground interviews I have seen.


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm going to be walking for the next 3-4 days. Life is good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

One of my best friends walks ALOT!
He's done the AT twice and just completed "19 days and 221 miles" and made it to the summit of Mount Whitney.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 5, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Have you met @Balzac89 ? He's member here that does a lot of hiking along the AT.
> I haven't heard from him in a long while, if you see him say Howdy!


Hola,
Glad to see I'm still on peoples mind around here.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 5, 2018)

I've done about 700 miles on the trail and every mile was an adventure!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 7, 2018)

Balzac89 said:


> Hola,
> Glad to see I'm still on peoples mind around here.


How's it going? Hope all's good. Here's to comfortable boot's!


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2018)

The Night Crawler finished the PCT a couple of weeks ago, but he's releasing his videos slow to keep interest in his channel up. Today he released the first in a series of post trail videos. A step by step on how to do snot rockets. Pretty damn funny compared to most post trail videos.


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2018)

The Vienna Sausage stove has proven it's mettle the last couple weeks. We lived off hiker food the first few days post storm. Grits mostly, but some noodles and tuna. Since it's cooled off, I've started cooking our supper on the old wood grill. Plenty of firewood. I'll post some pictures when I get caught up.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 8, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> How's it going? Hope all's good. Here's to comfortable boot's!


Life has been a roller coaster man.

How have you been?

I graduated from college and have been a self improvement journey. Trying to figure out life and what I want.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2019)

A best friend and his wife just completed the Camino de Santiago in Spain - they hiked for well over a month & e-mailed pictures and travel journal.
Very beautiful sights of super old and historical places but they said the destination, the cathedral of Santiago de Compostela in Galicia is under renovation was a big letdown as much of it was closed to visitors.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A best friend and his wife just completed the Camino de Santiago in Spain - they hiked for well over a month & e-mailed pictures and travel journal.
> Very beautiful sights of super old and historical places but they said the destination, the cathedral of Santiago de Compostela in Galicia is under renovation was a big letdown as much of it was closed to visitors.


That would be a cool trail to hike. When I win the time lottery, it going on my list.

The Blackalachian {along with a few of the Z-Packs allstars} started the CdS 2nd week of July. So far none of them have posted to their YT channels, but they should be wrapping up the hike anytime now. In his pre-hike gear review he was saying how weird it was to not carry a shelter but staying every night in an albergue. The hostel situation is pretty sweet from what I hear. Not many Ramen bombs for supper on that trail.


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

So glad Evan's Backpacking Videos came out of retirement. Love hearing his take.


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

Sad state of affairs when the trail update is the same as the C-19 update.


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

Tapeworm is my favorite vlogger on trail this season. He's on the CDT, so only posts a video every town stop. This is a new channel, but he is making crazy good videos. And so far he's keeping it real.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

A friend of Tapeworm's who has walked 5K miles in crocs posted a gear review video on them. I had seen him around and knew he hiked in crocs, but I didn't realize they actually have had a classic hiking clog for years. (and they do have a new model now) I checked them out, and the base price was 60 bucks. I did find some for 40 and had decided to buy them. Then when we went to the website there were a few for half price. Not many sizes, but they did have 12's, so I bought two pair. They came in today. I've only done a couple three miles of dirt road walking in them so far, but I like how they feel. Lots of adjustability, and I think they will hold micro-spikes alright. Tread is not bad, and they seem a little wider than normal clogs.



I did have to use thin socks. They are sized smaller than most clogs. My other 12's I can use two pair of socks, one thick and one thin, but not with these. But since they didn't have size 13 on sale, I can live with them for summer hiking. In fact I will most likely buy two more pair before they run out of the sale price ones.


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2022)

I've been walking five miles a night (in the new shoes) on non camp nights. So far I have a little foot pain on top of my right foot. And a little knee pain in right knee. The heel is taller than I'm used to, but the thickness does help with sharp rocks. No PUDS to speak of yet. But they did pretty good in the mud where the creek had been out of the banks.


----------

